# stirling motor



## كريم الصحراوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
رجاء من الاخوه المهندسين العرب التعاون سويا وخاصه قسم الميكانيكا في تنفيذ محرك ستيرلنج وهو محرك حراري يعمل علي الحراره الشمسيه وعلي حرق النفايات وفؤائده كثيره واشكاله عديده 
ساقوم ان شاء الله بتنزيل فيديوهات وروابط للمشروع ومن لديه معلومه لا يبخل ولنبدا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



http://upcommons.upc.edu/pfc/bitstream/2099.1/3024/6/54915-6.pdf


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LOcyjZthsg


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUrB7KRvxUk&feature=fvwhttp://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUrB7KRvxUk&feature=fvw


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/jjansen500


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/solarheatengines#p/a/u/1/nfIdgE8bNz4


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كريم الصحراوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> رجاء من الاخوه المهندسين العرب التعاون سويا وخاصه قسم الميكانيكا في تنفيذ محرك ستيرلنج وهو محرك حراري يعمل علي الحراره الشمسيه وعلي حرق النفايات وفؤائده كثيره واشكاله عديده
> ساقوم ان شاء الله بتنزيل فيديوهات وروابط للمشروع ومن لديه معلومه لا يبخل ولنبدا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...


 

اشكرك مهندس كريم الصحراوي
بارك الله فيك ..

المحاضرة باللغة الفرنسية.. وعذرا .. فإلمامي بها قليل جدا.​


كريم الصحراوي قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/solarheatengines#p/a/u/1/nfidge8bnz4


 
الفيديوهات جميلة .. 

بالتوفيق ..​


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

كريم الصحراوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> رجاء من الاخوه المهندسين العرب التعاون سويا وخاصه قسم الميكانيكا في تنفيذ محرك ستيرلنج وهو محرك حراري يعمل علي الحراره الشمسيه وعلي حرق النفايات وفؤائده كثيره واشكاله عديده
> ساقوم ان شاء الله بتنزيل فيديوهات وروابط للمشروع ومن لديه معلومه لا يبخل ولنبدا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...


محرك ستيرلينج 
هو احد المحركات اللتى تعتمد على الهواء وهو سهل التصنيع ويباع على الانترنت كنموذج للدراسة 

نظرية عمله تعتمد على جزئين الاول سطح التسخين وهو سطح يستقبل الحرارة من الخارج = خارج السلندر 
والجزء الثانى يعتمد على سطح التبريد وهولازم لتبريد الهزاء قبل دخوله الى المحرك 

ولتسهيل الشرح فسنسمى الجزء الساخن بالرمز س 
والجزء البارد بالرمز ب 

والعجلة الدوارة او الطائرة بالرمز ع 

يقوم المحرك عند التشغيل بدفع جزء من الهواء البارد من اسطوانه = سلندر التبريد ب الى سلندر التسخين س 

واثناء اندفاع الهواء الى الامام يحدث له شيئين 
1= ترتفع حرارتة نظرا لانضغاط الغاز= الهواء 

2= ارتفاع الحرارة اكثر نتيجة ملامسة الهواء المضغوط للسطح الساخن جدا وحرارة الاشعاع الصادرة منه 

ومن مجموع كل هذا يتمدد الهواء نتيجة السخونة ويولد قوة دفع تجبر البستم = المكبس = على التقدم للامام بسرعة فى الشوط الثانى للمحرك 

وتساعد ع العجلو الدوارة على انتظام حركة المحرك فتعمل على اكمال مشوار الشوط الى النهاية مما يتسبب في تواجد الهواء بالقرب من ريش التبريد فيخرج الهواء الساخن وما تبقي يبرد نسبيا 

ثم يعود المحرك الى الحركة كما في الشوط الاول الى الامام مرة اخرى مستقبلا الهواء البارد من ب ويدفعه الى قسم التسخين س 

وهكزا تستمر حركة المحرك






هو من المحركا الممتازة والتر تم حجبها عن الانتاج لمصلحة محركات الاحتراق الداخلى اللتى تستخدم البترول وقود لها كما هو الحال مع السيارات اللتى تعمل بالكهرباء فتم قتل هذا المشروع ايضا ليظل العالم في دائرة الفقر والعجز

ومحرك سترلينج هو محرك ثائي الاشواط 
ومزدوج = ثنائي السلندرات 

ممكن ان سكون كل سلندر مستقل عن الاخر او يكون مدمجين معا





هناك انواع حديثة من هذا المحرك وتعتمد على الثلج والماء الساخن او مصدر حرار ى لها 

وبالنسبة لبلادنا فيمكن غرس عموود التبريد فى الارض للحصول على البرودة اللازمة وتعريض السطح الاخر لاشعه الشمس وهنا لا تحتاج الى عدسات او مرايا عاكسة 

ولكن عيب هذا المحرك شيئان ويمكن التغلب عليهما بتكنولوجيا الصناعه

الاول هو كبر حجمه وثقل وزنه 

الثانى دورة التزييت للمحرك لمنع ياكل الاجزاء الداخلية له 

ومن مزاياه 

انه محرك صديق للبيئة 
لايحتاج الى وقود فى اغلب الحالات =- عند وجود مصدر حرارى طبيعي مثل اشعه الشمس 

وهو قريب الشبة بمحرك العالم روبرت ويسمى محرك اكل اللهب او محرك اكل النار الذى يعتمد على دخول جزء من اللهب الى السندر والغلق مباشرة فبعدها يسخن الهواء ويدفع المحرك للامام 
ولكنه يحتاج الى وقود دائما 

وهذا الذى جعل محرك سترلينج الافضل 



ان كانت هناك استفسار او توضيح فاسال ماشئت والله المستعان


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بعض الصور بالمرفقات لتوضيح حركة المحرك مزدوج السلندر 

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

صور باقى الاشواط للمحرك 

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

صور اخرى للمحرك واخر صورة لمولد للكهرباء يعمل على تولد الكهرباء باستخدام محرك سترلينج 

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

صور لنماذج اخرى لمولدات الكهرباء باستخدام محرك سترلينج

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> اشكرك مهندس كريم الصحراوي
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..​
> المحاضرة باللغة الفرنسية.. وعذرا .. فإلمامي بها قليل جدا.​
> ...


اشكرك يا استاذي الفاضل علي الرد


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الاستاذ فجر الصباح
اشكرك جدا علي اضافاتك القيمه والسؤال 
ماهي العلاقه بين درجه الحراره والمحرك 
وماهي اقل درجه حراره لازمه وهل تستطيع عمل نموزج بحجم متوسط 
علي العلم اني متخصص في الحراره التيرميكا ومهتم جدا بمحرك يعمل علي الشمس 
المحرك موجود في اوربا باحجام معقوله لكن بما ان الفكره بسيطه ليه ما نعملهاش


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

كريم الصحراوي قال:


> الاستاذ فجر الصباح
> اشكرك جدا علي اضافاتك القيمه والسؤال
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا وانما الحمد والشكر لله الذى علمنا هذا العلم فالفضل منه واليه
> ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=4547354




 

 << 6 images >>



*JA 1022~ Twin Flywheel Hot Air Motor stirling Engine (new) - Free shipping*







Price: *$65.90*

سعر مناسب له


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شركة تصنع المحرك لانتاج كهرباء 10 كيلووات ساعه لعتمادا على الطاقة الشمسية فقط اشعه الشمس 
http://www.stirlingsunpower.com/references.html

*10kW EuroDish, Würzburg / Germany*


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اليكم بعض المعلومات الهامة عن هذا المحرك 

يعقبها بالمرفقات الوثائق الهامة للانواع المختلفة منها والحسابات الخاصة بها 
cold. It's not obvious but a Stirling engine is a reversible device. If you heat one end and cool the other, you get mechanical work out, but if you put mechanical work in, by connecting an electric motor, one end will get hot and the other end will get cold. If you design the machine correctly, the cold end will get extremely cold. In fact, Stirling coolers have been made that will cool below 10 degrees Kelvin. Micro Stirling coolers have been produced in large numbers for cooling infrared chips down to 80 degrees Kelvin for use in night vision devices.



الملفات بصيغة الPDF

وسيتم رفعها تباعا ثلاثة ملفات في كل مشاركة 

A Semi Free Piston Stirling Engine for a Fish Robot.pdf 
Optimising regenerator of Stirlingmotor.pdf (431.5 
Net%20WP%204%20BE_fact_sheet_SOLO_Stirling.pdf (115.4 كيلوبايت)plugin-071002_PEP-


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد من الوثائق


وتشمل على انواع مختلفة للمحركات ومعها مولدات الكهرباء لها 
بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد 

من الملفات
بالمرفقات



الملفات بصيغة الpdf


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المزيد من الوثائق 


بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مزيد من الملفالت والشرح 

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المزيد من المرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بعض الوثائق 

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المزيد من الملفات والشروحات للمحرك

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد من الملفات 

بعد تصفح سريع اعتقد انها مجموعه مناسبة لكل من اراد دراسة محرك ستيرلينج تفصيلا 
وعمل نموذج منه 

الملفات بالمرفقات


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع 
عاجز عن شكر حضرتك يا استاذ فجر الصباح 
خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## بخيت سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## zaidoon.muthana (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي على هذا الشرح المفصل وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اينشتاين71 (5 مارس 2010)

*Solar stirling engine*

Solar stirling engin window design


----------



## hader4 (17 يوليو 2011)

ممكن معلومات اكثر عن محرك ستيرلنك


----------



## ثابت الطائي (23 يوليو 2011)

هوه محرك يعمل على تقلص وتمدد الهواء


----------



## ايهابووو (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*وثيقة ومخططات تصميم محرك السترلينغ*

احبائي اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع اضع بين ايديكم تصميم محركات السترلينغ بالتفصيل 

الممل وفيها كل الجوانب التي ينبغي مراعاتها في تصميم هذا المحرك انا بصراحة اطلعت عليها 

بشكل سريع مرور الكرام ولم ابحث بالتفصيل لضيق الوقت 

عند التحميل الملف يتوجب الضغط على مربع ( انشاء رابط التحميل ) ومن ثم انتهاء العد التنازلي لينتهي

اتمنا لكم وقتا ممتعا وضربا مبرحا 

http://arabsh.com/5dwxkknydltb.html


----------



## sayedsarhan (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163232-2.html#ixzz1b07QTY2b

*​*اما ان كنت تريد تصنيع نموذج بسيط من اشياء متوفرة فيمكن ان اضع لك فديو يوضح طريقة صنعه من زجاجات البيبسي الفارغة وبعض انابيب الاختبار من المعمل كنموذج للدراسه عليه 


ارجو وضع الفيديو 
 *


----------

